

Java 4 Ever -Trailer  - mite-mitreski
http://jz10.java.no/java-4-ever-trailer.html

======
norswap
Posted earlier today, see here : <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1460896>

------
martythemaniak
Excellent production values for a joke.

